# Vanth



## Blue Mythril (Oct 6, 2004)

I've got this awesome question for my Classical Civilisation essay this semester: Illustrate and discuss any three monstrous figures depicted in Greek art*. Consider the contexts in which they appear, and the purposes for which they are used.

 *also includes Roman and Etruscan as these myths were 'pan-mediterranean'

 Anyways, I've chosen Medusa, Vanth and the Amazons as my three 'monstrous' figures. However, I'm stuck finding info on Vanth, theres only a few vague references here and there to her...
 Does anyone know any good books or scholars concerning this subject?


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh well, she's proven to be incredibly elusive, but very beautiul nonetheless.
 Not much is known about her due to a significant lack of Etruscan literature. We only know her name due to a couple of inscriptions. Sometimes vanth is taken to be plural, others it is taken to be singular. Myself, I personal believe that Vanth was a goddess/ daemon, not a horde of them. As she seems to have a very specific role, and appears with Charu, the gatekeeper of the underworls. Now, people don't refer to Charu in the plural do they?

 Anyways, very beautiful, alluring winged goddess. Often depicted with snakes around her arms and a torch (VERY cool images and statues actually), she led the dead to the underworld, and Churu would use his hammer to drive the bar/ lock of the Underworld's doors shut. No one could return.
 Anyways, late at night, very tired, very fascinated by these obscure depictions. Figured I may as well turn this into a "who or what is your favourite mythological being/ figure and why" thread. Followed shortly by "Do you enjoy Myth for the subject or for the research, the Mythology? Hunting down and interpreting these fragmented remains of fascinating cultures?"


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 9, 2004)

Crikey - talk about picking the obscure one. 

 Etruscan figures? Heh, no wonder you're having a hard time searching. 

 These seem to be the most comprehensive sources I can find online:
Vanth at Pantheon[url]
 [url=http://www.mysteriousetruscans.com/vanth.html]Vanth picture
Vanth explained in modern hip speak

 Not much, really.

 In fact, you've posted more information than any of those sources have.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 9, 2004)

> "Do you enjoy Myth for the subject or for the research, the Mythology?



Vanth sounds like an interesting character. I'ver never heard of her but I must delve deeper.

I picked up a book on Greek Myths a while back and utterly fascinating it was too. I just read them for fun though - nothing academic involved. 

One fascinating thing I came across was a book by Tim Severin and his attempt to retrace the voyage of the Argo. He came across a place on the Black Sea coast where they used a fleece to filter gold from the river. This is the wonderful thing about myths - sometimes there's a bit of truth there as well


----------

